# Oak Hill shrimping



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

Went last night out of Riverbreeze about midnight they were good size and slaughtered them including 30-40 throw back sand trout no keepers
But got a limit of Shrimp.


FYI many people are shrimping the docks as well 

I may go again tonight if anyone is inerested in going and willing to chip in for some Gas/ice PM me.

Will be leaving from port orange about midnight to about 3 or 4am


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

Did you go back for more shrimp? What part of Oak Hill?


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*Yes*

Blue Hole area. Got the Shrimp and 15" Keeper Trout including numerous Blues and Jacks and one Lady.


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

Is Blue Hole a park?


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*Nooo*



patindaytona said:


> Is Blue Hole a park?


Hole between Government cut and the Main channel. You would need a Boat You can catch shrimp from the Docks but is more productive near the Deeper water.

I have AN EXTRA 30"RING net with 20ft extension handle if you want for 60.00


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

I have no idea where you're referring too! Oh well, is there a good place around that area to fish?


----------



## sleddog39 (Mar 15, 2009)

Jigmaster , How big of a boat do you need to get to this spot? I have a small boat 12ft wth a 31/2 hp engine .


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

sleddog39 said:


> Jigmaster , How big of a boat do you need to get to this spot? I have a small boat 12ft wth a 31/2 hp engine .


That perfect and all you need i have seen guys in a 10ft. bass buggy and trolling motor.

If you are local i will show you the way in. I may go tonight.


----------



## sleddog39 (Mar 15, 2009)

*oak Hill shrimping*

I'm not local, but I am semi retired & have alot of free time.
I just need a days notice & I could meet you there.Would love to catch some shrimp. How long do they run? Pm me & I will give you my info & maybe we can set something up. I have my own equipment (long handled net,lights,buckets etc.) can put my boat on my trailer & I'm off. Been a year since I caught shrimp ,and I am itching to go again!


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

sleddog39 said:


> I'm not local, but I am semi retired & have alot of free time.
> I just need a days notice & I could meet you there.Would love to catch some shrimp. How long do they run? Pm me & I will give you my info & maybe we can set something up. I have my own equipment (long handled net,lights,buckets etc.) can put my boat on my trailer & I'm off. Been a year since I caught shrimp ,and I am itching to go again!


I will keep you posted 

I went last night and only got a few- wasn't worth going.....

Any way enough for dinner.

They usually run into May but as it gets warmer they get smaller.


----------

